# Lucky Buck



## wis2ohio (Jan 20, 2012)

I have heard some good things about lucky buck attractants just wondering are they used year round and if added to corn can you add little moisture to the corn so the lucky buck sticks to the corn?


----------



## KingFisher89 (Feb 22, 2007)

I never mix with corn. I just dump about a 1/4 of a bucket at my mineral sites and replenish once a month. I have been having really good luck with it especially paired with a trophy rock. Usually I put it out in March and refresh it every month till about the beginning of October. I use it more for a mineral source to grow bigger racks than as an attractant.


----------



## fisherman 2 (Dec 29, 2012)

I tried it nothing same with c-mere deer nothing...deer cane in a liquid works were I'm at..se mich.


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

Been using it for a few years now. Don't know if it helps or not. Last years botton bucks seem to do good and grow some nice 6 and 8 point racks but then again a few just grow small 4 point racks. Genetics play a much bigger roll and how early or late the buck was born the year before. Both the bucks and does eat it and I'd like to believe that the does eating it stay it better shape and pass it on to there fawns as the fawns nurse on them.
Early spring I dump a bucket out and the deer hit it pretty good at least till thing start greening up then they tend to slack off. I do know where a group of bachelor bucks hang out every year and take a bucket over there and dump it. Same spot every year. I stay out of that area but when I do check on it the grounds pretty dug up. Been dumping it in the same spot for 3 years now. 
We feed around 10 to 12 lbs of shelled corn a night. Mix in a little molasses. ( buy it by the 5 gallon bucket at the feed store). I add 1 tablespoon of lucky buck to this mix. You don't need much as it makes the feed just to salty. 
My wife say's we have the most spoiled deer in the county. I think she's right. If it's raining hard I'll just feed them regular shell corn. Them damn deer will just stand there and look at us just like say'en what the hell is this crap.. It is pretty funny thou,,, 6or7 does standing there looking at us with them BIG brown eyes..


----------



## wis2ohio (Jan 20, 2012)

Thanks for the replies. I purchased some and put it out with corn over the weekend guess I will see if the deer volume increases any by next weekend opener


----------



## wis2ohio (Jan 20, 2012)

Thanks for the replies. I purchased some and put it out with corn over the weekend guess I will see if the deer volume increases any by next weekend opener


----------

